# Portable Track Plans



## jtutwiler (May 29, 2008)

Well, the worst thing for a large scaled live steam modeler has happened... My wife announced to me yesterday that although she doesnt mind the trains, she does not want me permanently installing any layout in our yard. So, my poor trackless railroad seemed to be doomed to run only on other host railroad track. Then it dawned on me. The key word that my wife had used was "permanent". Well then, why not build a portable track? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif No only could I still have a layout, but I my railroad would be able to run at other locations as well! That being said, does anyone have any portable layout plans that they may be able to share? I am looking for something with at least a 20 foot diameter curve.


----------



## steamlogger (Jan 2, 2008)

JT, 
I have a drawing of a portable track with 20' diameter curves. John of the MSSLS is working on building one for our group. It is made up of 1" square AL tube that I had bent on a machine that bends rebar for bridge construction. 

Remember to ask me about it when you visit on Sat.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

what are you looking for? just removable tracks, or removable landscapes? 

if it is removable tracks, just buy a couple (a whole bunch) of those foldable tables for working with wallpaper. 
then have some reforced boards built, to hang between these tables.


----------



## irondan (Jan 7, 2008)

HI J: 
We wanted to share some pictures with you. These layouts are made out of steel for durability and are totally portable.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Well depending on what you consider portable /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif 










At only 3' sqaure, its very "Portable" /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

...and now that Aristocraft has begun selling circle track in 31" and 20" diameters I expect to see a bunch more "portable" G layouts cropping up 
/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 




Seriously, given your situation, I think an Eaglewings portable steel layout is you best bet.


----------

